# Moving phone and bb from Eircom



## Passport1 (1 Dec 2010)

Hi
I am currently with Eircom for Home Phone and Broadband and paying around €60 per month for this service
Thinking of moving to UPC for Home Phone, BroadBand and TV as they seem to have packages for all 3 between 60-70 euro so seem to be getting more for pretty muich same money - at moment dont have sky or any tv package - just a freeview box thingie 

Smart move or bad idea - What are others experiecnes of UPC?

I living in greater dublin area

Thanks


----------



## pinkyBear (1 Dec 2010)

We have UPC the full package, I have never had a problem. I was laughed at, at work when I joined as UPC had a poor reputation. However a good few colleagues have also moved over to UPC with no problems either...


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Dec 2010)

One thing I would recommend is to restart the modem every couple of days because it can cause problems with the phone.  They have definitely improved their service over the last two years.


----------



## Papercut (1 Dec 2010)

I recently switched over to UPC for all three services, & am very happy that I did. 

If you sign up via the  Boards Special Offer link or through their dedicated phoneline (1890 940 635) your activation fee will be waived plus you will get a €50 voucher for DID/Woodies/Atlantic Homecare.


----------



## Passport1 (1 Dec 2010)

Thanks for replies
Do you know if you keep your existing phone number or get a new one
Thanks


----------



## Papercut (1 Dec 2010)

You get a new one, but you can port your existing one over to UPC. 

If you intend to port your number over make sure that you don't cancel your telephone account with Eircom. You will need to sign a porting form which UPC will send to Eircom on your behalf. You can use your new UPC number in the interim period.

The procedure will be explained fully to you by UPC.


----------



## ripsaw (1 Dec 2010)

There's a deal on Cashback Ireland. It offers €100 cashback if you are ordering 3 services and your installation fee is waived. Money is paid once you are installed. The form where you place your enquiry with upc is co-branded so it looks genuine.


----------



## Passport1 (1 Dec 2010)

Thanks Ripsaw
Not sure i understand what you are saying in your reply above - are you saying that there is some bogus site that need to watch out for?


----------



## TLC (1 Dec 2010)

Passport1 - I was worried when I'd just arranged to change over to UPC for TV/internet & phone, but we've had it a few months now & no problems at all - I even had to ring them about setting up a new TV & despite my (stupid) questions the guy on the line was polite & helpful.  It also has saved me a good bit of money.  I also got another box for another room at €5 set it up ourselves - very easy really - with all the same channels & the digital recorder service - great!


----------



## ripsaw (3 Dec 2010)

Passport1 - I haven't posted enough yet I can't add a link to the cashbackireland site. 
I was just saying that it looked a genuine good deal-  I haven't used it myself. 
Reckon people using any site offering rewards or cash should check for themselves that it's genuine.


----------



## Papercut (4 Dec 2010)

It's a genuine site - the link goes to UPC. I've used the site in conjunction with envirofone & have been paid by them into my bank account.

Just make sure you register with cashbackireland & sign in *before* clicking through to the UPC deal.

This is the link to sign up to cashbackireland http://cashbackireland.com/sign-up

This is the link to their UPC offers: http://cashbackireland.com/rewards/upc/


----------



## Hillsalt (4 Dec 2010)

I use UPC for all three services. However, phone call are way more expensive than Eircom. 

I am still a happy customer.


----------



## yashik (12 Dec 2010)

Hi Guys, I'm moving to Ireland soon (Dublin 8) and need your advice.  UPC's bundle - tv, phone, and 30mb broadband - seems amazing.  However, it seems that they don't have coverage anywhere near where I'm going to live.  Any suggestions of any other company that has similar bundles, at similar prices?


----------

